# Kann kein Spiel starten



## tobi_tight (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

hat jemand bitte einen Tipp für mich, weshalb sich bei mir Anno immer aufhängt, wenn ich ein Spiel starten möchte?
Habe Anno neu installiert, ich vermute dabei wurde direkt auf Version 1.3 gepatcht. Zumindest wird mir beim Öffnen des Spiels kein Hinweis auf eine aktuellere Version gegeben.

Im Spiel lege ich meine Firma an, wähle die Karte und Spieleinstellungen. Wenn ich dann starte, erscheint noch der Lade-Bildschirm mit der in blau gehaltenen Weltkugel und dem Anno 2205 Schriftzug mittig im Bild, rechts unten die Ladestatusanzeige saust nach rechts und danach passiert nichts mehr. Ich höre noch den Sound dieser Beraterinenstimme, die sagt wie viel Platz die Karte bietet und ich soll ein Raumhafen bauen und so ein Zeug, aber das Bild ist beim Ladebildschirm eingefroren. Ich komme in kein Menü, kann nicht minimieren, alt+F4 bewirkt nichts. Ich kann nur über den Taskmanager das Spiel beenden.


Habe es mehrmals versucht, bei unterschiedlichen Karten, von 4k über wqhd auf full-hd reduziert... Immer das gleiche Ergebnis - das Spiel startet nicht.

Installiere jetzt noch einen neueren Treiber für die Grafikkarte, fürchte aber, das bringt auch nichts.

Habe einen i5 6600k, eine 390x, 16gb ddr4... Also es sollte grundsätzlich ja schon funktionieren können.

Viele Grüße


edit: was auch noch blöd ist... Bei jedem Versuch musste ich einen neuen Firmennamen vergeben, da die vorherigen Versuche wohl irgendwie gespeichert wurden und die Namen daher vergeben sind. Falls ich das Spiel irgendwann zum Laufen bekomme, wo kann ich die vergebenen Firmennamen zurücksetzen?


----------



## tobi_tight (24. Januar 2016)

Okay - läuft! Neuer amd catalyst Treiber und das Problem ist weg


----------



## DKK007 (24. Januar 2016)

Catalyst gibts nicht mehr. Gibt jetzt den Crimson


----------



## tobi_tight (24. Januar 2016)

Richtig, danke!
Und da mit Crimson Anno läuft, mag ich Crimson viel lieber


----------

